# Chin-ups help



## JasonH (11 Dec 2003)

Hey, I tried looken for this topic and couldn‘t find it before.  Anyways I can only do 2 chinups lol and I was curious as to what helps me besides doing those?


----------



## Theoat (11 Dec 2003)

If you are planning on joining a gym, some places have a machine that uses some sort of counter weight mechanism so it makes it easier for you to do them... Just an idea if you want to build up to using your full body weight.


----------



## kurokaze (11 Dec 2003)

The name of the machine is a gravitron... great machine.  

If your gym doesn‘t have one, then the lat-pulldown and the cable row are good alternatives.


----------



## Pellman (19 Dec 2003)

don‘t work only on your chinups, a good improvement of all your physical strenght, upper body as well as lower body will help. Better abs helps for every exercises as well as running. Strenghtening triceps and biceps will help both pushups and chinups. Better then the gravitron, find a buddy to hold your legs will you do your chinups, when you need a little help you just push yourself up with your feet. The real good advice, join a gym and ask for a good endurance plan.


----------



## JasonH (19 Dec 2003)

No money to, but I‘ve been working out harder now and I‘ve manage to hit 5-6 chinups in less then 2 weeks.


----------



## jutes85 (7 Jul 2004)

Is there a way to do chin-ups in the house? I weigh 220lbs and I don't want to hang a bar across a door way because I'm afraid I'll break the mounting points. If I drill holes through the ceiling boards in the basement should that do it?

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Christopher (8 Jul 2004)

jutes said:
			
		

> Is there a way to do chin-ups in the house? I weigh 220lbs and I don't want to hang a bar across a door way because I'm afraid I'll break the mounting points. If I drill holes through the ceiling boards in the basement should that do it?
> 
> Thanks for any comments.


Jutes,

You should invest in a Door Gym. I have one, and it's so sturdy that I don't even use the safety clamp (I've lost it somewhere). My friend who weighs 240 lbs has also used it with no problems. The whole device is designed like a cantilever, so it holds on tighter to the doorframe, as you apply force to pull the device down vertically.

There's no drilling or nailing required of any sort. If you push up vertically on it, it lifts right out of the doorframe.

http://www.eoncity.com/fitness/

You can most likely find a cheaper price for it, if you shop around.

I would take a picture for you to see how it works, but unfortunately, I don't have a digital camera at the moment.

In any case, I hope that helps.


----------



## Freight_Train (8 Jul 2004)

Jay Hunter said:
			
		

> Hey, I tried looking for this topic and couldn't find it before.   Anyways I can only do 2 chinups lol and I was curious as to what helps me besides doing those?



You could add some negatives into your routine for a short while anyway.  Do as many positive reps as you can and then immediately jump/push yourself up so that you are at the top, then let yourself down s l o w l y... for 2 to 4 reps.  Do this for a couple of weeks and see what happens.
Best of luck,
Greg


----------



## Jumbuck (23 Jul 2004)

Theres a park right beside my house woth mokey bars ha ha so I just do them there. Or I do them at work on the shelves.


----------



## CertifiedNutter (23 Jul 2004)

I used to hop in my old high school by my house and jump on the bar there, my old pe teacher didn't care.


----------



## spookycanuck (25 Jul 2004)

I did basic in 99. I couldn't do a chin-up to save my life. By the end of the course I could do 12. 
Don't worry about being able to chin. Work on your cardio fitness. The instructors in basic are more concerned about the effort you put in to your PT.
So have a good attitude, a big heart,keep your mouth shut and you will do fine.


----------



## CertifiedNutter (25 Jul 2004)

I like to do 3 types of chinups, i can do about 10 or so reps the standard hands facing me and 4-5 with my arms opposite. Been trying from behind my back and it really works your back good.


----------



## Freight_Train (25 Jul 2004)

CertifiedNutter said:
			
		

> I like to do 3 types of chinups, i can do about 10 or so reps the standard hands facing me and 4-5 with my arms opposite. Been trying from behind my back and it really works your back good.


Hey Nutter,
You are going to want to scale back on the behind the back chin ups.   They are really hard on the shoulder girdle.   Also behind the neck press as well.   Your shoulders will thank you for it.  Link for more info here: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/betteru26.htm
Greg


----------



## LanceaLot (2 Aug 2004)

I have had such a hard time with chin ups. I strained my muscle in my right arm the other day from pulling too hard. 
Just a note to you guys just starting out like me to take it easy as it is not hard to hurt yourself. Remember you are essentially lifting a weight equivalent to your own body weight! Don't rush it.


----------

